

The Telecom Triangle - jgrahamc
http://timesonline.typepad.com/science/2010/06/sea-sand-sun-and-science-a-geek-holiday.html

======
sbierwagen
Ah, nerd tourism, like Neal Stephenson's epic-length 1996 article for Wired on
FLAG, a transoceanic fiber optic cable.

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass.html>

